# Oy there from Wisconsin!



## Mr.Mantid (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello all,

I just started the hobbying in the mantis world. I purchased two Chinese ooths. I'm hoping they will hatch soon. I would eventually like to raise orchid mantis.

MrMantid


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Rick (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 26, 2010)

Helo Mr. mantis, from mrs mantis!


----------



## ismart (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

